# Drilling a tank



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i'm looking for someone that can drill a glass tank for me or know where i can get one drilled


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Take it to Milton aquarium they will drill it for you, they also have the trapezoid overflow boxes in stock.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

was looking for somewhere a tad closer since i live in oshawa
and i dont need the overflow
was going to drill 4 holes in the tank so i can plumb my cannister filters and run inline heaters to get rid of all the equipment in the tank


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

rubadub said:


> was looking for somewhere a tad closer since i live in oshawa
> and i dont need the overflow
> was going to drill 4 holes in the tank so i can plumb my cannister filters and run inline heaters to get rid of all the equipment in the tank


With canister filters drilling won't really clean much up, and you can still run inline heaters without drilling.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

matter of preference
u do things ur way i do things mine
i'd rather not have to see a huge inlet pipe running down into my tank

like i said it's a matter of preference and i prefer to have the tank drilled 

and an overflow will just kill off all the co2 i inject so overflow is not worth it


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/34439-pvc-heater-reactor-manifold.html?

is an example
however i'd like to drill 2 holes on the bottom one on end of the back wall for intakes and drill another 2 holes closer to the center for the outtake nozzles
then i can plumb it all up into the stand

like i said it's a matter of preference and i'd rather not have to see the intake pipe and strainer

i personally like the look


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For 4 holes, you might want to consider getting a core bit and doing it yourself. princess Auto has diamond core bits starting at $5 for 3/4". A mandrel is another $3.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i guess that would be my best bet however i'm kinda iffy on drilling it myself since i have never done it before and i dont want to shatter the glass

was hoping there was someone on here that has done it before
i'd compensate for the trouble of course


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Most production tanks (all glass, marineland) are tempered on the bottom and sometimes all around. As it seems your attitude is beginning to suck, that's all the help you will get from me. Good luck with all this.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

this i know
only the bottom of the tank is tempered
and how is my attitude beginning to suck lol
i just voiced what my preferences were and reasoning as to why i prefer a drilled tank

in no way did i mean to be disrespectful and if i came across that way then i apologize as it was not my intentions to come across as a douche



Redddogg69 said:


> Most production tanks (all glass, marineland) are tempered on the bottom and sometimes all around. As it seems your attitude is beginning to suck, that's all the help you will get from me. Good luck with all this.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

rubadub said:


> this i know
> only the bottom of the tank is tempered
> and how is my attitude beginning to suck lol
> i just voiced what my preferences were and reasoning as to why i prefer a drilled tank
> ...


Maybe I read it wrong. Anyways the link you posted better explained what you were trying to do. In your initial post it wasn't clear what type of tank you kept I assumed it was salt, most fresh tanks aren't drilled. I'm sure one of the local fish stores out your way can drill it. I would offer to but I am way west of your location. Good luck


----------

